# Breeze's Growth Journal - (Pictures)



## MissDanni (Apr 4, 2010)

EDIT: So I ran his tattoo and found out his registered name is Hawaiian Breeze.

I said I would add pictures once we got him home and here they are.

I took these at the best angles to show how very thin he is.

I`m going to take new pictures each week so we can see his progress.

He was dewormed today to be on the safe side and he is eating like a champ.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 4, 2010)

Once you get some weight on him, that black coat will really gloss up.

Keep it up


----------



## MissDanni (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been brushing him out a bit today, but he is REALLY dirty. In great need of a bath really, but I don't think I should bathe him yet ... thinking he could get a chill or something seeing as he hasn't any body mass to warm himself?


----------



## freemotion (Apr 4, 2010)

He has a bit of a rough winter coat still, so I would wait until it is well into the 80's (F, sorry, don't know the C!) and use warm water.  Have a cooler or scrim sheet ready and work fast.  Nothing like that first spring bath, huh?

He is skinny, but I've seen worse.  This time of year it is easier to get them back into condition.  I look forward to the follow-up pictures....I bet he will look sleek and shiny in no time at all!


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree--baths are SOO overrated!!!  Really, once it's REALLY warm it won't hurt to let him stand out in the rain for about an hour, and get his bath that way!     Then, bring him inside to dry off.
My herd ignores their shelter and graze while it rains.  (They clean off any saddle marks that I missed!   )
Seriously, you will want to baby his coat until he fills in so use soft brushes where he is bony, and wear those "pebble" gloves to brush his face with. Brush in circular motions to remove dirt, then brush in the direction of the hairs to finish.  Also, if you finger-comb his mane and tail you're less likely to tear the hairs, plus THAT ALONE will make him _look_ cleaner.


----------



## MissDanni (Apr 5, 2010)

Brushed out his tail and mane today and as you said, and he looks way better.

I have however run into a bit of trouble.

I am allergic to animal dander. Although this has never been much of an issue before, the massive amount of dirt and dust coming off him has caused me to have a reaction. I had to take some benadryl today to combat stuffy nose and rash. Ugh... anyone else have this trouble? Ideas?


----------



## miss_thenorth (Apr 5, 2010)

Wear a dust mask--seriously.


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 5, 2010)

I use a basic allergy medication from the drugstore on the big spring/summer clean ups of the horses. If you have to, wear a long sleeve shirt and jeans, a dust mask, and take some allergy meds and you're good to go! 

He's going to love his new home and all those good groceries you're putting in him are going to make a world of difference. We all love progress photos,  I have progress photos of Luna, our pasture pony if you want to see what she went from to what she is now. She's actually a little on the thin side right now, winter was tough on her this year.


----------



## MissDanni (Apr 5, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I use a basic allergy medication from the drugstore on the big spring/summer clean ups of the horses. If you have to, wear a long sleeve shirt and jeans, a dust mask, and take some allergy meds and you're good to go!
> 
> He's going to love his new home and all those good groceries you're putting in him are going to make a world of difference. We all love progress photos,  I have progress photos of Luna, our pasture pony if you want to see what she went from to what she is now. She's actually a little on the thin side right now, winter was tough on her this year.


I think a dust mask is a great idea - I will for sure give that a shot.

I have to figure out something because I'm not about to give him up.

I'd love to see her progress pics! You should post them or link me to them w/e

I wonder - Is there some kind of finishing spray that cuts down on the dander and dust? 

I'm a little bum'd, I had the flu last week, then I got this spring cold and tada ... allergies LOL Oh well, its better to get it all out of the way now and not in the middle of summer I suppose.


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 5, 2010)

MissDanni said:
			
		

> lupinfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love showing off Luna's progress. We brought her home in late February after she had a quick stop off at a rescue. We had been looking for a nice rescue pony to kind of bounce back into horses at the time. 

Luna was approx. 8-9 years old when we brought her home, 14hh, and around 732lbs. She had (still has) awful feet, huge heel and once she sees her new corrective trimmer at the end of the month we're hoping they will be on their way to being fixed up and she'll be more around 13.3hh then.

This was February just before she came to our place. She had an immensely thick and lovely haircoat so she looks a lot less thin than she actually was!






In March/April she was really starting to fill out, she wore a waterproof shell all winter to keep her toasty and had all the free choice hay she could eat + more. I was feeding 3/4 scoop of HFHF twice a day (I can't remember how many lbs this was!)






And this summer, here she is fat and happy! Look at that butt! I'll be posting more photos after this summers work-out routine for her. She has bad hocks but aside from that she needs to be in work and build some muscle so she can deal with her hocks better.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 5, 2010)

Luna's a little cutie  Such a nice expression on her face


----------

